
Sometimes It’s Better to Just Start Over With iCloud Photo Library Syncing - frutiger
https://daringfireball.net/2018/10/icloud_photo_library_start_over
======
okket
Why this needless editorialising? Why not use the title from his blog?

"Sometimes It’s Better to Just Start Over With iCloud Photo Library Syncing"

~~~
dang
Right, the submitted title ("John Gruber files an Apple bug report on his
weblog") broke the site guidelines, which ask: "Please use the original title,
unless it is misleading or linkbait; don't editorialize."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

